# alternator issues+



## Gregfrank (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello
To all of you electrical smart people.
I have a 68 GTO with a 400 engine. I installed a HEI big cap distributor and a 100 amp Tuff Stuff Alternator with a 3 wire external regulator.
The prob is at idle when I plug in voltage regulator the engine dies. I can keep it running if engine is revved up. I check voltage going to coil it reads 6.8 at idle, 8.5 revved up. It doesn't change when I plug in voltage regulator. Alternator whines and getting warm. Voltage at battery reads 14.25. Someting Wong!!!
Got any ideas?!!! Greg


----------

